# Australia PR renewal/ extend?



## littlebird (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi there,

I want to renew my PR (skill indenpendence class 880) which will be expire on July2010, since I do not fullfil the 2 years stay out of 5 years. I am thinking if I return to Australia before my PR visa expire on July2010, will I still have a chance to renew my PR for another 5 years or should I stay longer (4yrs?) to advance to citizenship? 

on the other hand any possibility to renew PR visa if not gonna return to Australia before PR run out? 

could anyone give me some advice please? many thanks!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Littlebird, 

I would call the DIAC advice line and ask them. That's what I did with a recent RRV query and they answered it immediately. They really are very helpful since I've done that a few times now. 

Regards,
Karen


----------

